# Does anyone have a Suppressor for a PT140



## PT140 (Aug 19, 2010)

I am interested in looking at some inexpensive yet effective options. I am not looking for a silencer because i think i am James Bond. I am interested in one so that when I shoot at the cabin or at the range it does not harm my hearing. I dont want to have to wear ear plugs outdoors. Anyone using one they could recommend?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

What do you consider to be "inexpensive" and does anyone even make a threaded barrel for a PT140?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

IMO there is nothing inexpensive about suppressors, especially in 40 S&W. $475 -$750 + $200 tax + local tax + shipping + whatever $$ the FFL adds on.



> does anyone even make a threaded barrel for a PT140?


good question:smt102


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I don't know anyone who makes an extended, threaded barrel for that pistol. A custom barrel could be made, I'm sure, but not at a reasonable cost.

The least expensive option if you want a suppressed firearm from scratch would probably be a Walther P22/Outback II combo; with tax and fees it'll be in the neighborhood of $1000.

Consider a Ruger 10/22. Thread the barrel $85; suppressor around $300; tax and fees $200-300 depending on where you live. 

.22LR is the quietest there is; the suppressed 9mm AR-15 upper made by SRT is a close second.

You -did- check to see if suppressors are permitted where you live, right?


----------



## PT140 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Permitted?*

I live in the middle of nowhere in the heart of the mid west...everything is permitted here. We are what they meant by gun toting ******** that cling to their bibles. Only thing that would happen here if a cop saw it is that he would ask me to hold his beer while he gave it a whirl!


----------



## PT140 (Aug 19, 2010)

Also, you ask if they even make a threaded barrel for the PT140....well, that is why I am asking you! I have no idea!


----------

